# Just to define a few things



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

1.A preemptive strike commonly refers to an attack made upon an enemy as a precautionary response to an anticipated or impending war, such as in a preemptive war.

2.A *surgical strike* is a military attack which results in, was intended to result in, or is claimed to have resulted in only damage to the intended legitimate military target, and no collateral damage to surrounding structures, vehicles, buildings, etc.
Surgical strikes are generally carried out by precision guided munitions, and in particular by aircraft. However the term "surgical strike" may also be employed to describe an assassination by precise means, such as with a sniper rifle.










Targets...selected
IPB (Intelligence Preparation of Battlefield)...completed
Collateral Damage Assessment.....Negligible
Crews Briefed...Complete
Aircraft Prepped....Complete
Awaiting Final Launch Code...............


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

huh... sounds like a pretty serious thing.

there is nothing like a well planned and executed bombing mission to make a dude smile, on both ends.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Usually I laugh at these posts but judging by your name and location I think you may have be able to carry out the actual threat!!!! For the sake of the target I hope the cigars are tubed to prevent damage to the smokes! :ss


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Rhut rho...
:tu


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Target Numbers 1 and 2 confirmed locations......
Update sent to navigation systems.....
Initiate countdown........


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

This is not looking good by any means! :gn


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

umm.......

RUN SIR!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ALLLLLLAH ALLLLLLLLLAH ACKBAR!!!!!!!!!:gn:z


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

looks like a lot of planning can't wait for the results


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

You left out the Phatness Strike.
Imagine, if you will, a 40 foot blue Ox wearing a bicycle helmet with stickers on it walking through your flower garden.
That's what I'm talkin about.
Somethin's gonna get bitched up.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

shilala said:


> You left out the Phatness Strike.
> Imagine, if you will, a 40 foot blue Ox wearing a bicycle helmet with stickers on it walking through your flower garden.
> That's what I'm talkin about.
> Somethin's gonna get bitched up.


I'm not even going to ask where that came from....sounds like something from Timothy Leary (he's dead you know)......


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

shilala said:


> You left out the Phatness Strike.


on THAT note....

It was an honor knowing you Sir!!!:hn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Av8tor152d said:


> Target Numbers 1 and 2 confirmed locations......
> Update sent to navigation systems.....
> Initiate countdown........


Would you trust this man ?


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Targets 3,4,5 and 6 confirmed....Mission packet complete









....Launch sequence initiated.....standing by for launch confirmation and live feed.....


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> You left out the Phatness Strike.
> Imagine, if you will, a 40 foot blue Ox wearing a bicycle helmet with stickers on it walking through your flower garden.
> That's what I'm talkin about.
> Somethin's gonna get bitched up.


I dont know for sure but it sounds like you and Vin had a hell of a night Scott. I am assuming that your "phatness" referal is towards Vin and I am still trying to figure out the bicycle helmet with stickers on it part.:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

This is cool!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Phew.. theres a bunch others.. it cant be that bad.... can it?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like the intent is to destroy all enemy placements in one shock and awe strike!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

tobii3 said:


> umm.......
> 
> RUN SIR!


you'll only die tired


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

*Satellite Tracking ..........*

GPS Synch and lock stand by for live feed of Target Number.....
7005-1820-0008-2298-5100.....










Target #1 Confirmed .......


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

....Live feed of target number 7005-1820-0008-2298-5087


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

uplink lost.....attempting track of Target number

....7005-1820-0008-2298-5117...failed...

....7005-1820-0008-2298-5094...failed...

....7005-1820-0008-2298-5070....failed...

....7005-1820-0008-2298-5063....failed...

....7005-1820-0008-2298-5056....failed...

....7005-1820-0008-2298-5049.....Satellite link lost next window for imagery in 24 hours......


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Great stuff!

I love the sat photos, very nice touch.

If your bombs are anything like your play by play you will be a bomber to be reckoned with.

Al :ss


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Would you trust this man ?


I would not trust me Tony...........


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

aw sh*t....


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Av8tor152d said:


> I would not trust me Tony...........


I thought I heard helicopters over town. :bn


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Not sure what happened with the original images I had in my posts..and for some reason I can not edit to replace them...so here are the images that are missing in respective order.

1.









2.










3.









Takes a little away from the post doing it this way but the point is still there ...enjoy!


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

*NewsFlash*

....This just in breaking news.....today documents were recovered by our team at what appeared to be a secret meeting house for .........feed lost....


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

great job


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Son of a *****.

Who gave up my address?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I have no idea Joey.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Um what is going on here?


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Alright so IR13 was hassling me in chat asking for clues about my departed munitions....so here is a small clue..

Each one contains a serial numbered item only 800 of these were ever made....

I can hear the keyboards typing into google already ....


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

I know what is it... but im not gonna tell!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh things got defined alright. :mn

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1704650#post1704650


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Oh things got defined alright. :mn
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1704650#post1704650


HAHA now you know what Incoming looks like!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> HAHA now you know what Incoming looks like!


----------

